# Neg The Nazi..Scamming Scum



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> *dont say white power unless you mean it with the fullest amount of hate.
> Heres my white pride.*


----------



## seyone (Jul 4, 2013)

What thread was this from?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll be attending this neg party... Unless old boy promises and delivers with a cover up tattoo.
DRSE approved tattoo of course. And there better be a fucking unicorn in it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

negged him for being dumb...not really the tt


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

seyone said:


> What thread was this from?




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/184060-who-here.html


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2013)

pride is one thing, the irony of Nazi and ss  symbolism is further proof of being a jacktard


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

i'm fat nazi too


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> spewing your tree hugging save the whale faggot shit here too i see



lol @ closet nazi pussies, misguided faggits


----------



## seyone (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> spewing your tree hugging save the whale faggot shit here too i see



^^Eddie?


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lol @ closet nazi pussies, misguided faggits



you cant judge someone on a tattoo maybe he regrets it?? ive known people to get tattoos they regretted getting before it happens


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lol @ closet nazi pussies, misguided faggits



but go ahead be an ignorant prick have you even asked him about the tattoo??


----------



## seyone (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> you cant judge someone on a tattoo maybe he regrets it?? ive known people to get tattoos they regretted getting before it happens



"dont say white power unless you mean it with the fullest amount of hate. 
Heres my white pride."

Doesn't sound like regret


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

seyone said:


> "dont say white power unless you mean it with the fullest amount of hate.
> Heres my white pride."
> 
> Doesn't sound like regret



i had a cock tattood on my wrist when i was 14, i regretted it and had it covered over at a later age, people make mistakes


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> but go ahead be an ignorant prick have you even asked him about the tattoo??



what are you his mum now ?
stfu u twat


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> i had a cock tattood on my wrist when i was 14, i regretted it and had it covered over at a later age, people make mistakes



Right!!! DRSE approved unicorn tattoo coverup will resolve this whole damn thing


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

villan is my bitch from md..i owned his pit leader ass so his boyfriend mod banned me today


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

negd villan for being australian, i hate them cunts, bunch of boongs and welfare cheating convicts................


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

aw shit ...... we gonna give him a good welcome here bro : )


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

btw i was banned for ''spamming'' because i was telling one of the good posters that left in that dead shit hole to come here..lmao


----------



## AlaskinAssasin (Jul 4, 2013)

I need reps to neg him  Hook a brother up


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

Griffith said:


> negd villan for being australian, i hate them cunts, bunch of boongs and welfare cheating convicts................


lol is this forum a bunch of gay guys that dont train ?? wtf??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> villan is my bitch from md..i owned his pit leader ass so his boyfriend mod banned me today



perm?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> lol is this forum a bunch of gay guys that dont train ?? wtf??


pretty much


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> lol is this forum a bunch of gay guys that dont train ?? wtf??



thats why you here booboo


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> btw i was banned for ''spamming'' because i was telling one of the good posters that left in that dead shit hole to come here..lmao



just copy pasted this post and posted it in the forum leaders thread, there was moderatos arguing to reinstate your account bmwahahahah thanks for that


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

job done


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> lol is this forum a bunch of gay guys that dont train ?? wtf??



sounds like the night ur parents met.................?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> thats why you here booboo



im here due to md perma ban .... there are only a handful of guys here that train...an less that talk training....and I am the only one who post pics and vids on the reg....dirt warrior, red dog, etc etc


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> perm?




looks like..that lego man dlew was always holding a grunge against me..i owned two of his loverboys villan and mr.triceps..he never forgave me for that


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

uuuum Sil, why havent u banned this cunt here yet then? getting old bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

imforums is def cool....but there is no denying md is waaaaaaaaaaay bigger....hell there are like 30 reg posters in the training journal section alone...pisses me off cant even read contest coverage


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> just copy pasted this post and posted it in the forum leaders thread, there was moderatos arguing to reinstate your account bmwahahahah thanks for that



snitches gonna snitch


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

villan = azza


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im here due to md perma ban .... there are only a handful of guys here that train...an less that talk training....and I am the only one who post pics and vids on the reg....dirt warrior, red dog, etc etc



they made him a mod here..good decision..he will make this forum better


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im here due to md perma ban .... there are only a handful of guys here that train...an less that talk training....and I am the only one who post pics and vids on the reg....dirt warrior, red dog, etc etc



it was directed at vaginillan


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> looks like..that lego man dlew was always holding a grunge against me..i owned two of his loverboys villan and mr.triceps..he never forgave me for that



yeah you should know you have to be dlews buddy....dlew and iron 8 both hate me....screwed....two guys that don't workout....big md mods


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> lol sil will ruin a forum in a second,,and they made him a mod here bmwahahahaah ill get u back on md!!



ah...sil is funny...everyone loves the photoshops


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

i'm washed up pit's leader there..can i post here?


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> let em turn this once good forum into a massive circle jerk



u ran over to see if theres a spot in the circle for u?


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ah...sil is funny...everyone loves the photoshops



yeah you right


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

^^thx bro


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

lols at the butt hurt SIL leaves in his wake


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> yeah you right



I try to get along with everyone


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

what can i say..i have fans


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2013)

lets all head over to md and follow villan around, seems like a melter


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> lets all head over to md and follow villan around, seems like a melter




that clown is a joke..he and his bf mod is solely the reason why the pit went dead there..


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> that clown is a joke..he and his bf mod is solely the reason why the pit went dead there..


sounds like we'd be doing them a service. lets get them to melt and then post the all the glory here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

don't forget bolsen


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:
			
		

> you shouldnt be editing my posts ive had a word with prince ill be taking your moderator status pretty soon





			
				villan said:
			
		

> already done it  i know prince well



haha


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^if that happens it would be my last day here, just on principal


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ^^if that happens it would be my last day here, just on principal



i double dare him..that clown was dissing prince left,right and center for banning gfr on md


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> they made him a mod here..good decision..he will make this forum better



100%. Sil is a fkg God around here. How long will your Jew arse be staying?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 4, 2013)

^amen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

villan can be good people...and funny...he is kind of mds saney...but he is jacked...as far as we know


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> villan can be good people...and funny...he is kind of mds saney...but he is jacked...as far as we know



lol dont get your hopes too high with that two faced clown..he was dissing you all the time in your absence


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

im sure he does.....most do....I have no hope of being unbanned


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure he does.....most do....I have no hope of being unbanned



they made i8 admin there so i guess you dont..vaginillan is nobody there..lol at him claiming that he can bring you back


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

yeah...i8 is a skinny teenager with no hope of ever being big....doesn't train...I cant imagine why he dislikes my bravado


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> btw i was banned for ''spamming'' because i was telling one of the good posters that left in that dead shit hole to come here..lmao



Haha I can't believe Dlew banned you over that fucking comment, I almost spat my breakfast. So obvious it was the slightest excuse to clean house after your beef with him.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Haha I can't believe Dlew banned you over that fucking comment, I almost spat my breakfast. So obvious it was the slightest excuse to clean house after your beef with him.



rmb?


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> rmb?



Yep, I need to change this shit name. Fuck man, I've had it with Dlew over this and he knows it. If he really thought it was for the good of that board to get rid of you then he's fucking twisted. You maybe divert one member who's at the end of his rope with the fucking place to another board yet what you brought that place on net was ridiculous in comparison. 

I'm guessing it'll be a temporary ban.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Yep, I need to change this shit name. Fuck man, I've had it with Dlew over this and he knows it. If he really thought it was for the good of that board to get rid of you then he's fucking twisted. You maybe divert one member who's at the end of his rope with the fucking place to another board yet what you brought that place on net was ridiculous in comparison.
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be a temporary ban.


long time no see dude


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

Villan's on his way out, not a single fucker talks to him and Dlew said he'd check with the MODs about removing him form PL. Why the fuck he goes there is a mystery, he can't have noticed no one gves the slightest shit apart from those tearing him to pieces. Deluded prick.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> long time no see dude



Hey KOS. Glad to see you're alive and well. You still leaned down? I saw a pic recently and you were looking pretty un-fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Hey KOS. Glad to see you're alive and well. You still leaned down? I saw a pic recently and you were looking pretty un-fat.



curls...kos's way - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Yep, I need to change this shit name. Fuck man, I've had it with Dlew over this and he knows it. If he really thought it was for the good of that board to get rid of you then he's fucking twisted. You maybe divert one member who's at the end of his rope with the fucking place to another board yet what you brought that place on net was ridiculous in comparison.
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be a temporary ban.



welcome aboard brother!fuck that cunt..as you've said,he was just looking for an excuse..otherwise feel like at home here..pm heavy if you want name changed..in the mean time we have homosexuals,trannies,non trainees,two females,azza,nazis,steroid abusing 160lbs beasts,scam artists,wp and the whole shebang here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> i'm washed up pit's leader there..can i post here?




..Posting is one thing, fucking with Lord Sil is another.....[may end poorly]


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> welcome aboard brother!fuck that cunt..as you've said,he was just looking for an excuse..otherwise feel like at home here..pm heavy if you want name changed..in the mean time we have homosexuals,trannies,non trainees,two females,azza,nazis,steroid abusing 160lbs beasts,scam artists,wp and the whole shebang here



....and the wanker CurtJames. Keep that cunt well away from me please. Looks fun, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Yep that's the one I saw or one similar. Looking very improved bro, big change.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

320 to 232


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

all drugs


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> ....and the wanker CurtJames. Keep that cunt well away from me please. Looks fun, thanks for the welcome.



You'll like it here mate. Any friend of KOS and Sil is more than welcome here 

You're not an Azza gimmick?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll like it here mate. Any friend of KOS and Sil is more than welcome here
> 
> You're not an Azza gimmick?



I Just repped him basically the thing.!

but you're not a saney gimmick? (Which would be kuhl with me just let me know please)


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll like it here mate. Any friend of KOS and Sil is more than welcome here
> 
> You're not an Azza gimmick?



Thanks! Azza is a clammy grey skinned newt-faced fuck. There's only one and it needs to be dead. I'll discuss methods for it's suicide avidly with it.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I Just repped him basically the thing.!
> 
> but you're not a saney gimmick? (Which would be kuhl with me just let me know please)



No gimmick. I'm all me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Thanks! Azza is a clammy grey skinned newt-faced fuck. There's only one and it needs to be dead. I'll discuss methods for it's suicide avidly with it.



Lmao!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

M-Way, can you pull some strings and see about getting my account reinstated on MD? I never even got to get my posts high enough to see the infamous Pit. GYCH!


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

any friend of Sil who is also an Azza hater...........jeez dude you should have come over sooner..........


----------



## M-Way (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol I have no influence at MD sorry, that police state. Favourite MD mantra; 'That's a no-no.'  

AZZA lives soley to be kicked hard in the face. Niche existence.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

haha azza..bless him


----------



## M-Way (Jul 5, 2013)

Bless his clammy grey newt-skin with urine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Bless his clammy grey newt-skin with urine.



Azza's' killed people before. Give him a defibrillator and no-one within a 3m radius is safe.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

not to mention his kidneys only work at 90%


----------



## M-Way (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza's' killed people before. Give him a defibrillator and no-one within a 3m radius is safe.



Lol, he knows he's a wrong'un, so little slips here and there with someone's life just get a back kick down into his warehouse sized basement of utter and reasonable self loathing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Lol, he knows he's a wrong'un, so little slips here and there with someone's life just get a back kick down into his warehouse sized basement of utter and reasonable self loathing.



14 posts in. . . I see a future for you here


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

a bright future i must say


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

Ha ha thanks. Villan will be bereft, he has nothing else. He's already digging up ghost posts of mine and shouting at them to pass the time. 

Total wanker.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 6, 2013)

I will leave this thread eventually, just acclimatising.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2013)

XYZ would be reigning negs down everywhere if he were here : (


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

His presence is missed here


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

what happened to xyz?


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

villan said:


> lol is this forum a bunch of gay guys that dont train ?? wtf??



This Cummings from the guy with a cock tattooed on his wrist.   NEG


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> what happened to xyz?



someone got sand in their vagina and cried a river


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 6, 2013)

XYZ is gone? HALLELUJAH!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

xyz has been banned


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

from talking to you mortal peasants


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 6, 2013)

Negged the racist Natzi


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> XYZ is gone? HALLELUJAH!



He will return. You'll be negged into next week for such blasphemy


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was wondering where xyz was lately. I know some think he is harsh with some of his comments but i always found him very helpfull in the short time i have been here.

Jimmy will always be my BFF but xyz is a cool dude to.


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2013)

I like xyz..he's unpredictable & that's good....imo








..What does Withoutrulers think about this......I guess I'll read it in the N.Y. Times...


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

So much for hos white pride. Traitor.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ng-still-good-here-gear-wise.html#post3115344


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

You sad bro. No worries not everyone can afford a vacation home.  And FYI there are more whites in puerto Vallarta than Mexicans.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> You sad bro. No worries not everyone can afford a vacation home.  And FYI there are more whites in puerto Vallarta than Mexicans.



you get that shit covered man? fucking unicorn please. how about a unicorn with a boner?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> you get that shit covered man? fucking unicorn please. how about a unicorn with a boner?


No thanks. I don't turn on my beliefs. 

How about u get a unicorn fucking a dolphin on your lower back.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

beliefs..


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2013)

The dumb nazi negged me, lets get him in the red.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

*Our Resident Nazi's New Tattoo*







his new ''beliefs''..


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2013)

^^Abuses moderator powers.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 12, 2013)

Remind me to never get on you guys bad sides. 

I love the mods here.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

we take internet very seriously


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 12, 2013)

Now that's a tatoo I can get behind


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2013)

villan said:


> i had a cock tattood on my wrist when i was 14, i regretted it and had it covered over at a later age, people make mistakes


Genius


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sil's the best!!!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

Homo rampant! So secure in his 'beliefs'.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> No thanks. I don't turn on my beliefs.
> 
> How about u get a unicorn fucking a dolphin on your lower back.



Good idea!  It will cover up my black panther tat. 
At least a unicorn might help you get some pussy


----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2013)

He's cool with his schutzstaffel tattoo for now, but when he lands in the state or Federal pen and people are using him for a punching bag, he will wish he never had it


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> He's cool with his schutzstaffel tattoo for now, but when he lands in the state or Federal pen and people are using him for a punching bag, he will wish he never had it




So your saying based off of a persons tat that they will eventually end up in prison. ? I've never been in any legal trouble, not even so much as a speeding ticket. Btw that's a cute triangle tatto u have there.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope you never do go to prison-for your sake


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> I hope you never do go to prison-for your sake




I have to much to lose to want to end up in prison. I have a wife and a kid that depend on me. Now ten yrs ago when I had nothing to lose that's a dif story. The person I was back then was a loose cannon. But if push where to come to shove today I would still stand up for what I believe in.


----------



## Presser (Jul 12, 2013)

This must be his partner's artwork.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

Suicide before prison.


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I told u sil , that I would get a portrait of u and moe on my back


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a work of art


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks it was extremely painful


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Thanks it was extremely painful




This is pain...women and children lead to execution. Imagine for a second thats your wife naked clinching on to your child . Imagine the terror. Your beliefs are bullshit. Do your kid a favor and get that shit covered and keep your beliefs to yourself


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I have to much to lose to want to end up in prison. I have a wife and a kid that depend on me. Now ten yrs ago when I had nothing to lose that's a dif story. The person I was back then was a loose cannon. But if push where to come to shove today I would still stand up for what I believe in.



what a great example you are to your kid


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your opinion dj. But it's just in one ear and out the other.


----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

The SS were made up of peasant stock, uneducated rural workers and farm hands. Hence they were physically very fit and pea brained. This made them easy to brainwash into fantatical suicidally reckless fighters. 

If you want to smile, think of those that were taken alive by the Russians.






34 german soldiers of 9th SS-Panzer-Division "Hohenstaufen" that were  captured by the Red Army in April 1944 in the ukrainian village of  Kalasantovka. The mutilated bodies were found by their comrades during  the german counter attack on the near-by town of Ternopil. A german  eyewitness: "That's not the way soldiers are supposed to act. The hands  and the feet of the dead were bound with the ropes of their own  tentpieces. Partially the trousers were pulled down and genitals  severed. With some the eyes were stabbed, ears and tongue cut off.  Furthermore their own bayonet was rammed into the stomach from the  downside.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

All of the SS I've met before were peasants


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm disturbed


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 12, 2013)

lol I can honestly say, I did nazi that coming!


----------



## Bowden (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2013)

someone run jizzbake over with an suv please....kudos for reversing over him a 2nd time..........


----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Thanks for your opinion dj. But it's just in one ear and out the other.



hope ur wife loves black cock in her ass while ur at work...............


----------



## Bowden (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> All of the SS I've met before were peasants



Losers that have a limited education and income are attracted to orgs consisting of other losers with limited education and income.
They sit around with the other losers during the boys club meetings telling imaginary tales of how important they think they are and that one day they will rule the world.
They they go back into the world and drive to their aryan stronghold 2 bedroom trailer on cement blocks that has a Nazi flag that acts like a room divider.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Thanks for your opinion dj. But it's just in one ear and out the other.



This just shows how uneducated and small minded you really are.

Do the world a favor and eat a bullet. Your small minded thinking is shamefull. I hope you aren't spewing that bullshit around your kid. If you want to be a moron, so be it. Dont bring your kid down with you.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I can assure you that my home and income will put most of you to shame.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

but obviously not the brains..


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I can assure you that my home and income will put most of you to shame.



You live in Illinois, not impressed.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

U live in Cali.  It's not that much better.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I can assure you that my home and income will put most of you to shame.


I bet your double wide is very nice. Something I am sure you are very proud.

How much is your welfare check running these days?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> I bet your double wide is very nice. Something I am sure you are very proud.
> 
> How much is your welfare check running these days?


Don't be jealous. I'm sure your doing well living with mommy and dady.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't be jealous. I'm sure your doing well living with mommy and *dady*.


Thanks for proving my point. Cant even spell Daddy. Dumb ass!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I can assure you that my home and income will put most of you to shame.



I find people with money don't talk about it. Just sayin'


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

internet forum 101

24. dont forget to mention how much more money you are making.hey it's the internet,how they gonna know,right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

Dare to dream Sil


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2013)

jizzjakes is azzas cousin, only azza has more money.........

ohh and negged again...........


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I can assure you that my home and income will put most of you to shame.









i agree, nice place..........


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2013)

it's a pity these closet fags dont have the balls to come out in public with their beliefs they believe in so much


----------



## M-Way (Jul 13, 2013)

He owned us all outright, pulling the 'I earn/I live in' trump card. Magnificent strategy.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm assured.

Post up a picture of your house. 

I've never moved out of my parents house. I've decided to just marry rich.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2013)

did you have any family that was in WWII, my grandfathers would call you a traitor if they were still alive. might as well buy a Koran too any go full anti American.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

You guys are really trying hard to get a melt hey. ? That's cute. I find it entertaining.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> did you have any family that was in WWII, my grandfathers would call you a traitor if they were still alive. might as well buy a Koran too any go full anti American.



Americans died in WW2 killing the psychotic bastards that wore that SS lightening bolt on their uniforms and fighting the meaning behind that symbol.
Any American that thinks its a proper symbol of 'white pride' is spitting on their graves.

Spit on these graves if it makes you feel like a real aryan superman full of white pride.
They fought against what you support.

On a bluff overlooking Omaha Beach is the final resting place for over  9300 American soldiers, killed on D-Day, and in the weeks thereafter..

[video=youtube;1zUE_n5aX4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1zUE_n5aX4o[/video]


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

After you demonstrate your white pride at Normandy by showing off your tattoo and spitting on all those graves visit the Brittany American Cemetery in France.
There you can spit on these graves as well.
Be sure while spitting on the graves you show off your SS tattoo, give a Nazi salute and yell Heil Hitler while you show your Aryan white pride in support of the SS and what they stood for and what those Americans died fighting against

[video=youtube;8YD4k7grVYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8YD4k7grVYU[/video]


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

People that have beliefs like this are just ignorant, inbred, white trash that think they have something to say that people want to hear.

Most of the time there family tree has no branches. They marry there sisters and produce the same small minded offspring.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 13, 2013)

cube789 said:


> it's a pity these closet fags dont have the balls to come out in public with their beliefs they believe in so much




Notice how dude put his tattoo in a hidden spot instead of somewhere visible to everyone. Doesn't seem very proud to me.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> You guys are really trying hard to get a melt hey. ? That's cute. I find it entertaining.



On my part I could give a shit less if you melt down.
Speaking as a descendant of the Celtic and Aryan peoples, related to some whom died fighting against the fascist police state that symbol represents it's expressing contempt against anyone that thinks that white pride as to being proud as to who and what you are has a fucking thing to do with the symbol of a SS lightening bolt.
The people that wore that symbol on a uniform were the enforcement arm of a ruthless fascist police state.
They were psychotics.

Boards like this one that thrive on freedom of expression would not be allowed to exist under Nazi party rule.
People that own them would be arrested by the Gestapo as committing a crime against the state sent to a concentration camp and in the end be executed by the SS.

Police state fascism is what that symbol represents.
Not white pride.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> You guys are really trying hard to get a melt hey. ? That's cute. I find it entertaining.


No one is trying to get you to melt, just leave.

That is all


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

I post on multiple boards those France cemetery videos every Memorial day.
I pay respect to the memory of those that sacrificed and died fighting Nazi police state fascism and everything it stood for.
Anyone that supports in any way Nazism, the symbolism associated with Nazism and by extension supports the police state fascism that symbolism represents spits on the graves of those that died fighting against it.

Boards like this one that allow freedom of expression would not be allowed under Nazism.
Nazis would consider them associated with subversive criminal activity against the state.
They would arrest and send to a concentration camp anyone owning a board like this one.
The very act of posting on a board like this one would be considered a crime against the state.

Supporting Nazism means agreement with that perspective.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

Fuck Nazis

Starting at 09:12 in this video represents the proper attitudes towards the fascist pig fuckers.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Notice how dude put his tattoo in a hidden spot instead of somewhere visible to everyone. Doesn't seem very proud to me.


Your right.  I hide my tats. Here take a look at where this one is.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 13, 2013)

cube789 said:


> it's a pity these closet fags dont have the balls to come out in public with their beliefs they believe in so much




To proudly show their white pride a real Aryan superman would carve with a knife a swastika and a lightening bolt on their face.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

Now he got his butt hurt I guess. He sends me this message giving me his little negs.

Hi, you have received -47449 reputation points from jitbjake88.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
.

Regards,
jitbjake88

Note: This is an automated message.


Truth hurts dude and if you can't stand the heat you get from those stupid symbols you have on your body, don't post them on a public forum and keep your narrow minded ideas to yourself.


I am going to make it my mission to get him negged until he is lower in the red than Azza ever thought of being.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

Why is this guy not in the red yet?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why is this guy not in the red yet?


I am reloading now to get him again.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why is this guy not in the red yet?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2013)

his idea of a big screen is gaping his wife..........even sony dont make em that big...........


----------



## M-Way (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Your right.  I hide my tats. Here take a look at where this one is.



Did you earn that?_ 

'I'll show you where the Iron Crosses grow'_


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Did you earn that?_
> 
> 'I'll show you where the Iron Crosses grow'_




hi


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 13, 2013)

^^^ Scum of the earth and to dumb to realize it


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nazis sent little boys to the front. Hitler wore womens underwear. real tough group of people to model yourself after


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't forget the fact of him being a genius. You seem successful heckler.  I'm guessing your divorced.  You couldn't please the ol hag?  Or was it your blue collar job that did her in. Haha. Real winner right here folks.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't forget the fact of him being a genius. You seem successful heckler.  I'm guessing your divorced.  You couldn't please the ol hag?  Or was it your blue collar job that did her in. Haha. Real winner right here folks.


How did you make the decision to be a Nazi? What part of the organization interested you the most?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> How did you make the decision to be a Nazi? What part of the organization interested you the most?



I'm genuinely interested in this as well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Don't forget the fact of him being a genius. You seem successful heckler.  I'm guessing your divorced.  You couldn't please the ol hag?  Or was it your blue collar job that did her in. Haha. Real winner right here folks.



You sound like a mong.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> How did you make the decision to be a Nazi? What part of the organization interested you the most?


It was a personal dissicion. What makes people choose one religion over the other. ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It was a personal dissicion. What makes people choose one religion over the other. ?



Religion is usually along family or cultural lines . . . .you want to amend this statement, or happy to stand by it?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Religion is usually along family or cultural lines . . . .you want to amend this statement, or happy to stand by it?


This question just answered both your question and Aries. I'll stand by my statement.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 13, 2013)

I always thought it was because they think there is a zionist conspiracy and that the Jews are running our country and the New World Order and population control and some other dumb paranoid shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> This question just answered both your question and Aries. I'll stand by my statement.



What lead you to that decision?


----------



## M-Way (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What lead you to that decision?


  Cretinism. I believe that answers your question.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> This question just answered both your question and Aries. I'll stand by my statement.



And ill continue to stand my my statement that you are a mong. You have got nothing to say. Defend yourself god damn it. You cant look any fucking stupider so you might as well.


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> And ill continue to stand my my statement that you are a mong. You have got nothing to say. Defend yourself god damn it. You cant look any fucking stupider so you might as well.



well said DJ, why not get ur 1st ban on this asshat? lesser idiots are perma-banned.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

Griffith said:


> well said DJ, why not get ur 1st ban on this asshat? lesser idiots are perma-banned.......



The Nazi is not getting banned for posting in AG


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2013)

i miss azza............


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Griffith said:


> well said DJ, why not get ur 1st ban on this asshat? lesser idiots are perma-banned.......




Idiot asshat is right. But I say lets let this fine gentleman continue to remove him self. I like watching this shit. I wouldnt have banned fitnsexy either. A day more of the abuse she was getting would have worked.

But I encourage mass negging. Im throwing reps around right now just to get back to him. 

And I already banned a spammer... I dont need any medals, all in a hard days work


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't want him banned either. Just negged all the way down to hell where he belongs. The problem with guys like this is they believe this bullshit because they where told to. They don't know why and are to dumb to form there own personal opinions.

Btw, negged again and recharging


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)

*Right in the fuehrer's face*






When der fuehrer says we is de master race
We heil heil right in der fueher's face
Not to love der fuehrer is a great disgrace
So we heil heil right in der fuehrer's face

When Herr Goebbels says we own the world and space
We heil heil right in Herr Goebbels' face
When Herr Goring says they'll never bomb dis place
We heil heil right in Herr Goring's face

Are we not he supermen Aryan pure supermen
Ja we are the supermen (super duper supermen)
Is this Nutsy land so good
Would you leave it if you could
Ja this Nutsy land is good
We would leave it if we could
We bring the world to order
Heil Hitler's world to order
Everyone of foreign race
Will love der fuehrer's face
When we bring to the world dis order


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)

Griffith said:


> well said DJ, why not get ur 1st ban on this asshat? lesser idiots are perma-banned.......



No banning of Nazis expressing their opinions in AG.
Nazis should be allowed to express their opinions in the open and others in opposition should be allowed to express theirs as well.

.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 14, 2013)

*The Triumph of the Will*

Like it or hate it IMO the greatest propaganda film ever made.






Form the description on Youtube

"Triumph of the Will (German: Triumph des Willens) is a propaganda film  made by Leni Riefenstahl. It chronicles the 1934 Nazi Party Congress in  Nuremberg, which was attended by more than 700,000 Nazi supporters. The  film contains excerpts from speeches given by various Nazi leaders at  the Congress, including portions of speeches by Adolf Hitler,  interspersed with footage of massed party members. Hitler commissioned  the film and served as an unofficial executive producer; his name  appears in the opening titles. The overriding theme of the film is the  return of Germany as a great power, with Hitler as the True German  Leader who will bring glory to the nation."

"Triumph of the Will  was released in 1935 and rapidly became one of the best-known examples  of propaganda in film history. Riefenstahl's techniques, such as moving  cameras, the use of long focus lenses to create a distorted perspective,  aerial photography, and revolutionary approach to the use of music and  cinematography, have earned Triumph recognition as one of the greatest  films in history. Riefenstahl won several awards, not only in Germany  but also in the United States, France, Sweden, and other countries. The  film was popular in the Third Reich and elsewhere, and has continued to  influence movies, documentaries, and commercials to this day."


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It was a personal dissicion. What makes people choose one religion over the other. ?


You replied with a generic statement and another question. I was genuinely interested in how you became so loyal to a specific group i.e. (88). Prison time? A family tie? Or just a general disdain for jews, blacks, latinos, asians, etc..?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What lead you to that decision?



rape by a black man


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> You replied with a generic statement and another question. I was genuinely interested in how you became so loyal to a specific group i.e. (88). Prison time? A family tie? Or just a general disdain for jews, blacks, latinos, asians, etc..?



Im guessing family ties, but I'm interested to hear more as well.


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2013)

his daddy told him other races were bad while he fiddled with his diddler.............he believed it was about others and not just giving his father blowjobs..........


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Im guessing family ties, but I'm interested to hear more as well.


 
90% of it has to do with family. Mainly my dads two brothers. I grew up in river dale and when I was 6 a couple of niggers dragged me into a basketball court and kicked the shit out of me because I wouldn't give them my bike.  Long story short my uncle went to prison in his early 30's. he did 18yrs. For shoving a gun down the one kids fathers mouth.  He got in with the right people. Served his time and when he was released became a enforcer for a group on the south side of Chicago. Dj I'm sure you've heard of huck Finns restaurant. In 2003 my uncle went after a couple of blacks eating dinner. And violated his parole. He's pretty much in and out of prison. White pride runs deep in my whole family.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

The whole nazi thing is lame, but I can respect where you're coming from.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Huck finn's has sick donuts


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 14, 2013)

I was just there with my gramps. He lives around the corner.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm reading Mein Kampf now. Well I was for a while, haven't been as interested lately. It was a letdown by and large. Hitler was many things but an intellectual wasn't one of them.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2013)

Nazi huh ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 90% of it has to do with family. Mainly my dads two brothers. I grew up in river dale and when I was 6 a couple of niggers dragged me into a basketball court and kicked the shit out of me because I wouldn't give them my bike.  Long story short my uncle went to prison in his early 30's. he did 18yrs. For shoving a gun down the one kids fathers mouth.  He got in with the right people. Served his time and when he was released became a enforcer for a group on the south side of Chicago. Dj I'm sure you've heard of huck Finns restaurant. In 2003 my uncle went after a couple of blacks eating dinner. And violated his parole. He's pretty much in and out of prison. White pride runs deep in my whole family.



lol what a great family history,not that i'm shocked or anything..morons breeds morons..its a vicious cycle..brainwashed by his uncles now he is brainwashing his son


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

^ says the guy that doesn't even lift.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2013)

I had black kids try to steal my bike too, but it didnt make me a nazi. Just learned how to peddle faster.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

^ lol. So you ran like a little bitch is what your saying.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^ Hey hey hey... theres nothing wrong with picking your battles.

I've been dodging my Thursday partners boyfriend for a month now.

He wants to kill me lol


----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> ^ lol. So you ran like a little bitch is what your saying.


as opposed to u being beaten like a bitch


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

Cube and Bigmoe are GODS.  That is all.

Carry on negging the nazi.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is why I shoot any black males in hoodies that get close to me. GICH!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> ^ says the guy that doesn't even lift.



I suggest you step away from the Demigod.........for your own safety.  GICH.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 15, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I suggest you step away from the Demigod.........for your own safety.  GICH.


He is to db to realize what is good for him. He is still throwing his tiny negs at me. I guess we will see who goes in the red first. Me or him.

Oh, and negged again and recharging


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

cube789 said:


> as opposed to u being beaten like a bitch


 
Is that the advice your father gave you?  Tie your shoes tight and run son.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sil is as useless as the brownie I have mowing my lawn


----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Is that the advice your father gave you?  Tie your shoes tight and run son.


u misunderstand
you got beaten because youre a pussy ass weak bitch. (who now takes steroids so he dont get beat up some more.)
lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Sil is as useless as the brownie I have mowing my lawn


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2013)

jizbyjake keeps negging me with those *uber* negs, for the love of god someone rep me now before he puts me into the red................


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

Griffith said:


> jizbyjake keeps negging me with those *uber* negs, for the love of god someone rep me now before he puts me into the red................



Repped.
My supermoderator rep powers are stronger than his Nazi uber neg rep powers.
Nazi *Uber* negs are almost as impotent as Hitler was but not quite.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

cube789 said:


> u misunderstand
> you got beaten because youre a pussy ass weak bitch. (who now takes steroids so he dont get beat up some more.)
> lol


English nigger. And I'm guessing u are a darkie.


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> English nigger. And I'm guessing u are a darkie.



fuckin with the cube isnt advised............fucking with Sil is just plain stupid and insulting super mods has worked out really well for others around here who tried it......


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2013)

*dont let cubes foot long cock confuse u either...........


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> He is to db to realize what is good for him. He is still throwing his tiny negs at me. I guess we will see who goes in the red first. Me or him.
> 
> Oh, and negged again and recharging



Repped.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> English nigger. And I'm guessing u are a darkie.



I bet he doesn't need to have a post-it note on his nape to remind him whatever the fuck he is.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Sil is as useless as the brownie I have mowing my lawn


 
If you were truly down for the cause, you wouldn't hire inferior races. Plenty of whites looking for work. God damn nigger lover is what you are.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> If you were truly down for the cause, you wouldn't hire inferior races. Plenty of whites looking for work. God damn nigger lover is what you are.


The owner is a white guy retard.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

M-Way said:


> I bet he doesn't need to have a post-it note on his nape to remind him whatever the fuck he is.



repped


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

Why do some white guys have brown balls?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ this is a very good question


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Why do some white guys have brown balls?



Because they have black genes.

Hitler was part African and as a result probably had brown balls.

Hitler Jewish? DNA Tests Show Dictator May Have 'Had Jewish And African Roots'

*Hitler Jewish? DNA Tests Show Dictator May Have 'Had Jewish And African Roots'*

The story of Adolf Hitler could be the most twisted in all of history. Add one more twist.  Responsible for the slaughter of millions of Jews and a hero only to  self-avowed racists, DNA tests apparently show that the Nazi dictator  may have had Jewish and African ancestry.

  Several media outlets have reported on results published last week in _Knack_, a magazine in Belgium.

  The British newspaper _The Daily Telegraph_ says that saliva samples were collected from 39 Hitler relatives:A chromosome called Haplogroup E1b1b1 which showed up in  their samples is rare in Western Europe and is most commonly found in  the Berbers of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, as well as among Ashkenazi  and Sephardic Jews ... Haplogroup E1b1b1, which accounts for approximately 18 to 20 per cent of  Ashkenazi and 8.6 per cent to 30 per cent of Sephardic Y-chromosomes,  appears to be one of the major founding lineages of the Jewish  population.
Many victims of Hitler's Holocaust, like Anne Frank, were Ashkenazi.

  Another British paper, _The Sun_, identified more of the people involved and how two of the samples were obtained:A journalist working for a magazine in Brussels managed to  get hold of a sample from Alexander Stuart-Houston, 61, a grand-nephew  of Hitler living in America, after picking up a serviette he had  dropped. Reporter Jean-Paul Mulders used the services of historian Marc Vermeeren  to find Hitler's Austrian cousin, a farmer called Norbert H, and 39  other distant relatives of the Fuehrer.

Norbert H apparently gave a saliva sample willingly.

      "Hitler would not have been happy," said Professor Ronny Decorte in a Google translation of the _Knack_'s web-version of the story. Decorte, a genetics expert from Katholieke Universiteit Leuven  (a Flemish research university), says that Hitler apparently wasn't  "Aryan" -- what the Nazi would have considered "pure." But the research  doesn't seem to be conclusive with respect to which groups Hitler may  have descended from.
  Hitler's preoccupation with ancestry -- including his own -- has caused speculation for many years. _New York Daily News_ points out that this research could validate a historic myth:Hitler's heritage has been called into question before, with  some suggesting his grandfather was Jewish. But this is the first claim  with any scientific data to support it. Similar reports have been made against Iranian President Mahmoud  Ahmadinejad, who has repeatedly denied the Holocaust occurred and  regularly bashes Israel.

_Knack_ says that Russia possesses artifacts from Hitler that  would contain his DNA, and that researchers could end the speculation if  they were allowed to test those items.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Why do some white guys have brown balls?



Wut? My scrotum is deep pink to purple depending on the ambient temperature.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

Hitlers long lost great cousin


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

Hitlers ancestral African roots.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 15, 2013)

Bowden you are killing this dumb cunt. We'll have to dig him out from your avalanche of disabusal facts.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

2 to 1 bowden was a history major...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Because they have black genes.
> 
> Hitler was part African and as a result probably had brown balls.
> 
> ...


It's all speculation. There is no hard evidence.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> 2 to 1 bowden was a history major...



I majored in beer drinking.


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It's all speculation. There is no hard evidence.



there is evidence ur a fucken retard along the lines of a toowoomba local.............the saddest part is ur sons growing up in a different world and at some point he is going to look at u and hate ur racist ass, i hope he marrys an african tranny............


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2013)

_***** May I have the next dance ??????????
_


----------



## cube789 (Jul 16, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> English nigger. And I'm guessing u are a darkie.



lol what ever turns you on
I think you like being beaten by nigs...


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 16, 2013)

''I decide who is Jew and who is Aryan'' - Hermann Goring


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

This is turning into an episode of Hogans Heros


----------



## Watson (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2013)

I was going to leave this alone as too many people have been crying from me negging them recently.

Guess what..........


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 16, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Is that the advice your father gave you?  Tie your shoes tight and run son.




Trolling aside, you start fuckin with my mate and i'm gonna rain fire and brimstone down on you.

Fair warning.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck this shit.

Flame on !


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Trolling aside, you start fuckin with my mate and i'm gonna rain fire and brimstone down on you.
> 
> Fair warning.


Lol. Pussy


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 16, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Lol. Pussy





Your hasty reply leaves me thinking only one thing.

Coolhand <---- Owns it already.

H T H's !


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Your hasty reply leaves me thinking only one thing.
> 
> Coolhand <---- Owns it already.
> 
> H T H's !


Oh chj. What to do now.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 16, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Oh chj. What to do now.




Break and run, and hope I don't catch you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Oh chj. What to do now.


you workout....he doesn't you win


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you workout....he doesn't you win



Pretty much. The nazi would hospitalise ladyhands for sure


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Break and run, and hope I don't catch you.


No need for me to run smalls. But I sure would enjoy teeing off on u.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^ I think you meant you's like to pee on me.

Sick ass water gaming homosexual smh

Also KOS is overweight at best, and Thecapt is old... really fuckin old.


hope this ^ helps


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 17, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 90% of it has to do with family. Mainly my dads two brothers. I grew up in river dale and when I was 6 a couple of niggers dragged me into a basketball court and kicked the shit out of me because I wouldn't give them my bike.  Long story short my uncle went to prison in his early 30's. he did 18yrs. For shoving a gun down the one kids fathers mouth.  He got in with the right people. Served his time and when he was released became a enforcer for a group on the south side of Chicago. Dj I'm sure you've heard of huck Finns restaurant. In 2003 my uncle went after a couple of blacks eating dinner. And violated his parole. He's pretty much in and out of prison. _*White pride runs deep in my whole family*_.


Nothing wrong with that. 

Did he shoot the nigger's dad?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

No. The shine lived to see another day.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Trolling aside, you start fuckin with my mate and i'm gonna rain fire and brimstone down on you.
> 
> Fair warning.


Who are you? Do you usually post in AG?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ I think you meant you's like to pee on me.
> 
> Sick ass water gaming homosexual smh
> 
> ...



lol. I'm sure kos would lay u out in a heart beat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> No. The shine lived to see another day.



Hope you stick around nazi. I enjoy a little diversity on the board


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 17, 2013)

What's the difference between a jig and a bucket of shit?





































































The bucket.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hope you stick around nazi. I enjoy a little diversity on the board


Lulz. I'm here to stay no matter how many negs come my way


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Lulz. I'm here to stay no matter how many negs come my way



I'll keep you in the green nazi


----------



## M-Way (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you call a paki with shit on his shoulder. Two faced.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Lulz. I'm here to stay no matter how many negs come my way



good we need another azza up in here


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll keep you in the green nazi


Lulz.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^ Ha ha golden!


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Your wife looks cute for a shine sil.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

yep,and she beat the shit out of you,remember?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

for your bike


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

and you run crying to your uncle


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

the same uncle who would sneak into your room when parents where away


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

thats why he made you an ss tattoo on your back..so when he fucked you he could admire it


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

pretty much sums you life up,dont it?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice melt sil. I win. 1-0


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> for your bike


Typical spear chucker


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> pretty much sums you life up,dont it?


Are u a donkey riding shit eater.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 17, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Are u a donkey riding shit eater.



You would spatter shat your sister's knickers if he turned up at your door.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> and you run crying to your uncle



lols his fuhrer would be proud


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lols his fuhrer would be proud



yeah he loved little crying boys..he used to send them to the frontline


----------



## Watson (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Nice melt sil. I win. 1-0



 ^is this cunt serious? come on, whos gimmick is this? no cunt is that stupid outside of toowoomba............


----------



## cube789 (Jul 18, 2013)

meanwhile, at jake's house


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Who's mowing the lawn?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Are u a donkey riding shit eater.



raping not riding Nazi 

 . .  got another question for you - hate the negroes, got that. What about other pesky minorities? Polacks? Mexicans? Canadians? Jews?


----------



## Watson (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> raping not riding Nazi
> 
> . .  got another question for you - hate the negroes, got that. What about other pesky minorities? Polacks? Mexicans? Canadians? Jews?



i think the SS theme should speak for itself regarding the polaks.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i think the SS theme should speak for itself regarding the polaks.....



It may, it may not. This nazi may only be negro - specific, and underneath it all, everyone hates niggers, even Sil


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Your wife looks cute for a shine sil.


Might we get an explanation for this "shine" epithet you're so fond of? I'm assuming it has to do with oily skin or hair, but there may be (brace yourselves now) a more thought provoking value to the term.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> raping not riding Nazi
> 
> . .  got another question for you - hate the negroes, got that. What about other pesky minorities? Polacks? Mexicans? Canadians? Jews?




cant really hate on the polacks since they are all stuck in the 80s. The messicans ..... Well they can all burn in hell. And there is nothing wrong with the Canadians.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It may, it may not. This nazi may only be negro - specific, and underneath it all, everyone hates niggers, even Sil


This is true. If only one race could be hated I would direct it all at the niggers.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've heard an Irishman is a nigger turned inside out. Any truth to this?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I've heard an Irishman is a nigger turned inside out. Any truth to this?


That's funny. Lol. But I don't think there is any truth behind it.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

ha just noticed this dunce has 88 on his chest and nazi eagle on his arm..lmao looks like he's been slapped with the wet nazi comic book..what a moron


----------



## M-Way (Jul 18, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Might we get an explanation for this "shine" epithet you're so fond of? I'm assuming it has to do with oily skin or hair, but there may be (brace yourselves now) a more thought provoking value to the term.


  'Shine' historically comes from the fact that spades sweat profusely giving them a wet shine to their skin.


----------



## M-Way (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ha just noticed this dunce has 88 on his chest and nazi eagle on his arm..lmao looks like he's been slapped with the wet nazi comic book..what a moron


  He probably goose steps to the shops flapping his hand in the ghey Hitler salute...  he probably wears those ludicrous wing-legged jodpurs favoured by German officers....arseless of course.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

i'm sure his son greats him ''heil hitler'' in the mornings


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm sure his son greats him ''heil hitler'' in the mornings


Who gave this wet back permission to speak?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

lol grasping at straws son..first ''i make more money'',then ''imaginary melt'' and now ''permission to speak''..internet forum 101..try harder jurgen


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol. Sil how does it feel every morning when u look in the mirror and see that your Mexican ? Was it fun growing up in a 1 bedroom apartment sleeping 10 to a room.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2013)

^^^buys his dirt weed from Pedro


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Lol. Sil how does it feel every morning when u look in the mirror and see that your Mexican ? Was it fun growing up in a 1 bedroom apartment sleeping 10 to a room.



lmao now its a mexican jokes..son you going waaay down south with this one..dust yourself off and start again..lets just all pretend that we didn't saw that..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 18, 2013)

sil is a latino!    my heart is broken...I will never recover!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> cant really hate on the polacks since they are all stuck in the 80s. The messicans ..... Well they can all burn in hell. And there is nothing wrong with the Canadians.



There is plenty wrong with Canadians. D-Lats for example


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> There is plenty wrong with Canadians. D-Lats for example


Dlats might be from north of the boarder, but the guy does train hard. But none the less they are a few yrs behind.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 18, 2013)

And capt.  I'm thinking bout a name change any good idears?


im thinking swollennazi. 


But I'm open to opinions


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> And capt.  I'm thinking bout a name change any good idears?
> 
> 
> im thinking swollennazi.
> ...



That could work. 

Or simply 'TheNazi' has a ring of notoriety about it. As does 'NiggaHater'


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 18, 2013)

The soup nazi is already taken


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2013)

I always thought Sil was asian. God damn. Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I always thought Sil was asian. God damn. Don't do drugs kids.



He might be


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought Sil was Asian too, due to his frequent poor grammar and probably bad driving.

But now i'm convinced he is Eastern European.

And I like the man even less for this assumption.

Thanks !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

His grammar is better than yours. And he works out. What else you got?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> And capt. I'm thinking bout a name change any good idears?
> 
> 
> im thinking swollennazi.
> ...



small dumb white nigger is quite apt


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

how about DumbCunt?..pretty appropriate i'd say


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

best thread ever....................someone get azza back in here and sick him onto that nazi cunt....................


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

i think i went a bit hard on azza and hes really not coming back, im really dissapointed, i never thought hed pussy out............


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

im considering calling him on his mobile and telling him to come back.............but Sil might stab me if i did


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

cube789 said:


> small dumb white nigger is quite apt


This would work jizzcube. I'm 6ft at 250. Swollen dumb white nigger is more along the lines. But it doesn't flow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i think i went a bit hard on azza and hes really not coming back, im really dissapointed, i never thought hed pussy out............



Azza's got some shit to deal with


----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol grasping at straws son..first ''i make more money'',then ''imaginary melt'' and now ''permission to speak''..internet forum 101..try harder jurgen



and now "im 6'10 400pounds @ 2%bf" 
god see all


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 90% of it has to do with family. Mainly my dads two brothers. I grew up in river dale and when I was 6 a couple of niggers dragged me into a basketball court and kicked the shit out of me because I wouldn't give them my bike.  Long story short my uncle went to prison in his early 30's. he did 18yrs. For shoving a gun down the one kids fathers mouth.  He got in with the right people. Served his time and when he was released became a enforcer for a group on the south side of Chicago. Dj I'm sure you've heard of huck Finns restaurant. In 2003 my uncle went after a couple of blacks eating dinner. And violated his parole. He's pretty much in and out of prison. White pride runs deep in my whole family.



Getting beat up at 6 and your uncles lack of wisdom or succession of bad choices turned you into a person who believes you are superior to everyone because of your skin color, that's sad man.
A Dysfunctional thought processes seem to be what runs deep, there's a better way. I hope you find it.

negged for being a fool.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)

what amuses me is the guy claims to be American
millions of good people, including Americans gave their lives so that nazis and their ideals would never be able to cause the atrocities they did.

this guy has a teflon brain


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Spending your life in hatred of so many others is a brutal punishment. Everyone of us, we all have a "story", you learn, move forward and live life.  It's a moment of defining character that takes us through it and makes us wiser, etc...  This guy, his mind is stuck at 6 yrs old in the basketball court, crying and afraid.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)

^best post in this thread


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Spending your life in hatred of so many others is a brutal punishment. Everyone of us, we all have a "story", you learn, move forward and live life.  It's a moment of defining character that takes us through it and makes us wiser, etc...  This guy, his mind is stuck at 6 yrs old in the basketball court, crying and afraid.



and with no bike..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> and with no bike..


It was a good bike. Not that u would of known what good was at your age.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It was a good bike. Not that u would of known what good was at your age.



i'm disappointed..i thought you gonna say that at 6 you where making more money than we did..and was 160lbs with abs


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> 90% of it has to do with family. Mainly my dads two brothers. I grew up in river dale and when I was 6 a couple of niggers dragged me into a basketball court and kicked the shit out of me because I wouldn't give them my bike.  Long story short my uncle went to prison in his early 30's. he did 18yrs. For shoving a gun down the one kids fathers mouth.  He got in with the right people. Served his time and when he was released became a enforcer for a group on the south side of Chicago. Dj I'm sure you've heard of huck Finns restaurant. In 2003 my uncle went after a couple of blacks eating dinner. And violated his parole. He's pretty much in and out of prison. White pride runs deep in my whole family.







I have a nephew and niece, I love them more than anything.

I could understand your uncles anger because if my nephew came home with that I can't tell you the rage I would feel.

But the thought of committing an act that would separate me from my nephew and niece for 18 years humbles me enough to let anything go that would happen to me on this planet.

Lot of time wasted in your families "white pride" bro. 

Jus say'n


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

^^got uncharacteristically serious


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> His grammar is better than yours. And he works out. What else you got?





I'm half your age and i'm funnier than you are.

Your move.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^got uncharacteristically serious




^^ stole a pink bike from skinny 6 year old once


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I thought Sil was Asian too, due to his frequent poor grammar and probably bad driving.
> 
> But now i'm convinced he is Eastern European.
> 
> ...



i speak 6 different languages including your native english..how many do you?..dont worry i'll wait


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^ stole a pink bike from skinny 6 year old once


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

^^ true representation of a ''white pride''..works in alaska


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm disappointed..i thought you gonna say that at 6 you where making more money than we did..and was 160lbs with abs


Didn't u catch it. I was indicating that what u had was probably from the good will.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Didn't u catch it. I was indicating that what u had was probably from the good will.



had tons of them..used to take them from little pissed pants 6 year olds..it was easy


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i speak 6 different languages including your native english..how many do you?..dont worry i'll wait




Now now lets not get cross.

Obviously I was joking.

I'm rather quite fond of you.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

*Missing Bike*


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Now now lets not get cross.
> 
> Obviously I was joking.
> 
> I'm rather quite fond of you.



do not joke when the holocaust is involved..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> do not joke when the holocaust is involved..


Joking about the holocaust gets sil mighty holocrossed.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

this is not a jewk


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



epic


----------



## Bowden (Jul 19, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Now now lets not get cross.
> 
> Obviously I was joking.
> 
> I'm rather quite fond of you.



Too late.
Life as you knew it is at an end.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



gh15 approved


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I'm half your age and i'm funnier than you are.
> 
> Your move.



Your ages works against you dumbarse. And what you call funny I call pathetic - kinda like you're tiny girl hands


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

cube789 said:


> and now "im 6'10 400pounds @ 2%bf"
> god see all



Good going.  I'm in whole foods right now. They have a huge selection of fish


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza's got some shit to deal with



i knew he had some serious legal stuff coming up soon, but didnt think that would take him offline


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Good going.  I'm in whole foods right now. They have a huge selection of fish



If we all start a bike fund for you.......well.......will u stop pissing and crying like a bitch? 

We can get u one with all the trimmings that sexually frustrated guys with weak cock who make up shit online would want......

Will it make u feel better sweetie?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffith said:


> If we all start a bike fund for you.......well.......will u stop pissing and crying like a bitch?
> 
> We can get u one with all the trimmings that sexually frustrated guys with weak cock who make up shit online would want......
> 
> Will it make u feel better sweetie?


 
It's clear that u guys are the ones bitching and crying. What's wrong. ? Did u put one of your wife's tampons in the wrong hole today.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^looks like alaska


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, you have received -37070 reputation points from jitbjake88.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Tell your whore for a dog of a wife thanks for swallowing my load last night hahahahahahahaha. White power pussy.

Regards,
jitbjake88

Note: This is an automated message. 


 powerful negs, really powerful


----------



## Bowden (Jul 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Hi, you have received -37070 reputation points from jitbjake88.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



He probably had a dream last night in which he got the only blow job that he has ever had.
He woke up his dick was in the mouth of his blow up Hitler sex toy doll and he was pumping his load down Hitlers throat.

He slightly adapted the dream for that PM that he sent you.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

Swastibike? Bikestika? i got nothin


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Hi, you have received -37070 reputation points from jitbjake88.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


lol, repped.      
did he sign off as white power pussy? sounds accurate.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 24, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> lol, repped.
> did he sign off as white power pussy? sounds accurate.



Just to be clear - I like Griffith's original post about his negging because I laughed at what Jake said. Not cuz I like Griffith's part.

#whitepowerpussy


----------



## Watson (Jul 24, 2013)

negged 168 and nazi, repped azza lmao


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 25, 2013)

I did not rep azza. I probably nvjegged the notAnd it's 618 fuck.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have it on good authority that Griff has never worked out. He is here for the cawk


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have it on good authority that Griff has never worked out. He is here for the cawk



negged


----------



## M-Way (Jul 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have it on good authority that Griff has never worked out. He is here for the cawk



How's life as excrement?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2013)

M-Way said:


> How's life as excrement?



i dont know, why dont you tell me son, your face is plastered in many toilet bowls in Captns threads


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lolz



lols cyanide are pretty funny


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2013)

^i tried to watch that movie, but it was just fucken distgusting...........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

The 2nd movie was even better!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The 2nd movie was even better!


I always appreciate #2


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


This must be what they used to plow up mass graves


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

ngd..the reds are coming..just like in 1945


----------



## independent (Jul 30, 2013)

Got him too.


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Three.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 31, 2013)

M-Way said:


> How's life as excrement?




Impressive sir.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 6, 2013)

which ones jake ? oh wait .. he doesnt have a bike


----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2013)

jakes real house






jk lolz


----------



## cube789 (Aug 6, 2013)

overcompensating for sumin


----------



## ali-baba (Aug 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Lol big brother of Adolf...


----------



## njc (Aug 8, 2013)

Hitler had Jewish ancestory.  Some people don't know that.  But he did, and he squashed the evidence back in the day.  What a fuckin' certified nut-case.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

No Jewish in him. His stepmom was full blown kik


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> No Jewish in him. His stepmom was full blown kik



I saw his cawk. Hitler was a jew


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

There is no solid evidence backing up the myth of hitler having Jewish blood.


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 8, 2013)

do the jews still think they were going on holidays?


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 8, 2013)

I always heard he had a Jewish art teacher who said he sucked.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2013)

I masturbated today thinking about this jewish chick with big firm breast I used to violate.   She loved getting fucked doggy style while I pulled her hair and talked about filling up her pussy with my cum.  So I have a generally favorable impression of jewish chicks.


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 8, 2013)

I hear they give great dome. Never had a proper Jew myself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I hear they give great dome. Never had a proper Jew myself.



IDF bitches. I've had a sniper and a tank commander


----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm envious of captn's cawk pic collection


----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## njc (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> There is no solid evidence backing up the myth of hitler having Jewish blood.



He also had his cousin  piss on him while masturbating, her words not mine.  Look it up dude.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I masturbated today thinking about this jewish chick with big firm breast I used to violate.   She loved getting fucked doggy style while I pulled her hair and talked about filling up her pussy with my cum.  So I have a generally favorable impression of jewish chicks.



Frank Zappa - Jewish Princess (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 9, 2013)

lets crap on Hitler


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

ok fellas,final push for the berlin


----------



## cube789 (Aug 14, 2013)

commrades unite !


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/184060-who-here.html



Sorry I have to ask about your signature? Someone injecting psych drugs?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## independent (Aug 14, 2013)

Negged again.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha ha^^^ you need a Katyusha neg launcher


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Aug 14, 2013)

Lulz^^^ Kiss mein rosebud.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im here due to md perma ban .... there are only a handful of guys here that train...an less that talk training....and I am the only one who post pics and vids on the reg....dirt warrior, red dog, etc etc


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


is diesel618 in there somewhere?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Aug 15, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> is diesel618 in there somewhere?



he's in the bushes..shooting up heroin and thinking about the essence of time


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2013)

soon my precious... soon


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 16, 2013)

we in berlin now..the reichstag is within reach..


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 17, 2013)

I sniffed my fingernails today after scratching my taint. Delightful?  Why yes it was. Using the blade of a set of fingernail clippers, I  carefully scraped the material from under my nails and into an envelope  addressed to....... Who wants my taint scrapings?  I can arrange the  dead skin and fecal blend into  the shape of a swastika if you'd prefer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting closer.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2013)

The dumb nazi is proud of himself because he put me in the red on asf, i never visit the site and only have 13 posts lol. Do we need a neg the nazi part 2 over there?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess its time to visit ASF


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2013)

you gotta enjoy these final moments, the melts, ethreats, and crying .... feels good man


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2013)

^laugh out laut


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>





Talk about gettin caught with your pants down.

Those guys look terrified.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> The dumb nazi is proud of himself because he put me in the red on asf, i never visit the site and only have 13 posts lol. Do we need a neg the nazi part 2 over there?


I'm red now too, that didn't work out well


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)

watch it..ww2 in hd..good stuff


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2013)

transformation complete
azza = jizzbjake88

this is a victorious day for the allied forces


----------



## XYZ (Aug 19, 2013)

I delivered the fatal blows.  Diesel618 is next.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

I find it disturbing x that u have a pic like that of ur mom as ur avi


----------



## XYZ (Aug 19, 2013)

^^Clearly looking for a friend.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## M-Way (Aug 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> watch it..ww2 in hd..good stuff



Thanks for this. I'm watching it, great stuff.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2013)

Adolf was a halfbreed who wore womens panties and hadsexual relations with his niece *ALLTrue!*  ( lets recap, racism, incest, sexualemotional association behavior, and a member of IM implied to havesimilar issues )   cool fact, Hitler couldn't tie a tie he hadthem all pre tied both amazing and true


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 22, 2013)

back to work fellas..our little nazi has been given a little gift but its just a matter of time when this scum will be back where he belongs


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jacob


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jacob=Hebrew=Jewish Nazi.   The name comes from the Hebrew root עקב _ʿqb_ (meaning "to follow", "to be behind"), and it refers to the circumstances of Jacob's birth when he held on to the heel (in Hebrew עֲקֵב _ʿaqeb_) of his older twin brother Esau (Genesis 25:26). According to Genesis 27:36, the root _ʿqb_ can also mean "to cheat". Jacob may also mean "follower of God" in Aramaic.[SUP][2][/SUP]


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^Talk about a OxyMoron^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 23, 2013)

r.i.p little jurgen


----------



## M-Way (Aug 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> r.i.p little jurgen



Jurgen lol. More like purple Helmut.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 24, 2013)

bye bye jacov, dont let azza fuck you in the ass on your way out


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Adolf was a halfbreed who wore womens panties and hadsexual relations with his niece *ALLTrue!*  ( lets recap, racism, incest, sexualemotional association behavior, and a member of IM implied to havesimilar issues )   cool fact, Hitler couldn't tie a tie he hadthem all pre tied both amazing and true



I wonder how much of that is actually true. He was one of, if not the, greatest monsters in the modern Western civilization. I find it likely that a lot of the negative beliefs around him were created by his detractors as some of revenge. See also, revisionist history.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 25, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I delivered the fatal blows.  Diesel618 is next.



I'm flattered. I have been out of the loop this past week due to living this thing called life. Glad to see petty niggers still being petty niggers tho 


In b4 "butthurt crackhead'


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

butthurt crackhead


----------



## cube789 (Aug 25, 2013)

butthead hurtcrack


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

nazi is back with a gimmick ''Kpo''..feel free to neg him again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2013)

why Is he banned?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

for posting spam..been told to stop it but he didnt listen..not that i'm surprised,he's not the sharpest tool in the box


----------



## SheriV (Aug 25, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I wonder how much of that is actually true. He was one of, if not the, greatest monsters in the modern Western civilization. I find it likely that a lot of the negative beliefs around him were created by his detractors as some of revenge. See also, revisionist history.




I think the incest bit was speculation but the ties and ladies under things were established facts

don't quote me though...just what I'm remembering off the cuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2013)

Cuff is a euphemism for taint. Just sayin'


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 25, 2013)

Auf Wiedersehen Jacob


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 25, 2013)

Its too bad he was such a pleasant fella.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 25, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm flattered. I have been out of the loop this past week due to living this thing called life. Glad to see petty niggers still being petty niggers tho
> 
> 
> In b4 "butthurt crackhead'



Hows that going for you?  Getting some strange? BTW XYZ and I love strange ass pics..might even save you with [SIL]- probably not but I think its worth a shot.  Unless your into dudes... then just lie


----------



## M-Way (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> for posting spam..been told to stop it but he didnt listen..not that i'm surprised,he's not the sharpest tool in the box



Ha ha, banning you killed the other place, there's days without a single new post.


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hows that going for you?  Getting some strange? BTW XYZ and I love strange ass pics..might even save you with [SIL]- probably not but I think its worth a shot.  Unless your into dudes... then just lie



Fuck that sand nigger SIL. But I haven't had sex once since school started back. Sleep is much more valuable to me right now. Youporn is holding me over.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Ha ha, banning you killed the other place, there's days without a single new post.



lol sorry..although i'm sure that cunt dlew still tries to liven up the place with his failed jokes


----------



## M-Way (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol sorry..although i'm sure that cunt dlew still tries to liven up the place with his failed jokes



I haven't posted since, just in NoBull a bit. Yeah, Dlew has tried like a tired comedian, but people have chipped off.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

M-Way said:


> I haven't posted since, just in NoBull a bit. Yeah, Dlew has tried like a tired comedian, but people have chipped off.



i'm actually surprised that i8 allowed it to happen in the first place,being him the admin and all..not the smartest move on his part..btw just saw they've signed that g4p queen nick trigili again..he's lucky i'm not there or i'd make sure he'd loose his contract like he did the first time lol


----------



## M-Way (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm actually surprised that i8 allowed it to happen in the first place,being him the admin and all..not the smartest move on his part..btw just saw they've signed that g4p queen nick trigili again..he's lucky i'm not there or i'd make sure he'd loose his contract like he did the first time lol



They've run that place like they're wanting to drive tenants out for redevelopment. Very bizarre policies. 

Ha ha, the Jeff Long treatment?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

M-Way said:


> They've run that place like they're wanting to drive tenants out for redevelopment. Very bizarre policies.
> 
> Ha ha, the Jeff Long treatment?



lol jeff long,craig golias,nick trigili..oh,the memories!


----------



## M-Way (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol jeff long,craig golias,nick trigili..oh,the memories!



Making the personal decision of one butt-sensitive mod the crass thing it was.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Fuck that sand nigger SIL.


Thats not very nice



Diesel618 said:


> . But I haven't had sex once since school started back. Sleep is much more valuable to me right now. .


No... just no



Diesel618 said:


> youporn is holding me over.


Xvideo  trust me im  semi pro in masturbatory sciences


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why Is he banned?


kinda like how racists hate wiggers for being race traders, all normal white folk hate fake Nazis for being straight traitors . Nazis are the equivalent or worse of wiggers to regular folk


----------



## cube789 (Oct 4, 2013)

feels good man


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 4, 2013)

some day I'll have the Reps to participate in this stuff. Sigh some day....................................... LOL


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2013)

*Happy Bday Nazi Jake*


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow Who knew?


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2013)

mentally ill people just get left to survive on the street and don't get the medical help they need. take note deisel618 this is what you become after prolong drug abuse


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2014)

lol so word on the streets that our scum nazi scammed someone for 8k


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 27, 2014)

Plundering nazi anteater


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2014)

If true??? the victim most be one dumb dude.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lol so word on the streets that our scum nazi scammed someone for 8k



Wonder who's gimmick he was?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't get it. Are yall hating on a bro for being a white supremacist? White and supremacist are two redundant words to use together IMO. I have all the respect for those who advocate for protecting the superior race and are willing to take up arms to protect the white race from lying down and allowing our western culture to be destroyed by nigger influence, just because of the white guilt that's being spread by a minority of white elites here in the US and EU. Fuck'em!

White Power!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2014)

add him to the heap of corpses who annoyed Sil....


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 28, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't get it. Are yall hating on a bro for being a white supremacist? White and supremacist are two redundant words to use together IMO. I have all the respect for those who advocate for protecting the superior race and are willing to take up arms to protect the white race from lying down and allowing our western culture to be destroyed by nigger influence, just because of the white guilt that's being spread by a minority of white elites here in the US and EU. Fuck'em!
> 
> White Power!!!!!!!


He had a nazi tattoo but wore eye makeup and sucked cawk... he was a conflicted goth leftover.  He was hardly a representative of what he claimed to be.  He was a mixed bag of warmed up teenage angst and hardly a representative of an "elite white"


----------



## MadScientist (Feb 28, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't get it. Are yall hating on a bro for being a white supremacist? White and supremacist are two redundant words to use together IMO. I have all the respect for those who advocate for protecting the superior race and are willing to take up arms to protect the white race from lying down and allowing our western culture to be destroyed by nigger influence, just because of the white guilt that's being spread by a minority of white elites here in the US and EU. Fuck'em!
> 
> White Power!!!!!!!



White Power? As in Caucasian Power or the subrace of Ayran Power? It's always amusing to me to see the kindergarten level of hatred of so-called white supremacy groups...or the occasional jacked and tan gear user. Never any research done...just following the words of another...just more broology. If you ever watched a football game and enjoyed it, then you are a victim of your own words...you enjoyed the "nigger influence" of our society. Put down the gear and read a few books before you do a gram of tren a week again...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I don't get it. Are yall hating on a bro for being a white supremacist? White and supremacist are two redundant words to use together IMO. I have all the respect for those who advocate for protecting the superior race and are willing to take up arms to protect the white race from lying down and allowing our western culture to be destroyed by nigger influence, just because of the white guilt that's being spread by a minority of white elites here in the US and EU. Fuck'em!
> 
> White Power!!!!!!!


Don't really have a problem with pride, just anyone who wears a Nazi tattoo. Ever notice how all these preachy white power fuckers are criminals and just as bad if not worse than the niggers they complain about


----------



## s2h (Feb 28, 2014)

Can you be a white supremist and use MT2??..conflicting it could be...


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 28, 2014)

i hate all you fuckers equally white, black, gay, or straight the only people i dont hate are trannies


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 28, 2014)

s2h said:


> Can you be a white supremist and use MT2??..conflicting it could be...


no but you can be  and use MTR


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 28, 2014)

Griffith said:


> add him to the heap of corpses who annoyed Sil....


^^^This^^^^


----------



## SheriV (Feb 28, 2014)

I plan on being as dark as a Mediterranean with some Mt2


oh wait....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2014)

s2h said:


> Can you be a white supremist and use MT2??..conflicting it could be...


only if your a Mormon, since dark skin is a sin and punishment from god


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> only if your a Mormon, since dark skin is a sin and punishment from god



Lol no shit, hey? That's what you get for peering into a hat to read some magic plates....


----------



## Bowden (Mar 1, 2014)

Give the guy a break.
Buying Nazi uniforms, Swastika flags and paying for travel to Neo-Nazi events can get expensive I bet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't realize that dude wore eyeliner and smoked pole!  He's clearly an insult to the aryan race and not worthy of wearing the symbol of white pride. DRSE should find and finish him for sure.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 14, 2014)

after being banned again few days ago our little jake goes on the rampage..


----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2014)

lols he stole that money for his wedding


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 14, 2014)

if you have any connection to some retarded as group like KKK it should be a law that you have your balls removed so you cant reproduce more weak minded drains on our society. I blame Bunk AI's


----------

